# 5 month old newfie limped for 4 weeks now



## felicity price (Jan 21, 2011)

My 5 month old female developed a limp during a walk and she did not fall or twist or anything...it came on all of a sudden. We took her to the vets who manipulated her leg and checked her pads and she seemed fine. The vet gave her a course of anti-inflammatories and said if it didnt get better then to come back after ten days. It has been two weeks and the limp is on and off all the time but always on her front left leg. We never over walk her and stick to the 5 mins for every month old they are. She does not seem in pain in anyway and even give the vet a cheeky lick on the nose when she was dragging her arm around so I really cant figure it out. I know they grow incredibly fast but I never had this problem with my first newf. I am worried about hip or elbow displasia. Any one had anything similar?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Have you been back to the vets? Seeing as he said come back in ten days if it hadnt cleared up.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes I had the same with a four month old collie. Sadly it turned out to be OCD. If your bitch continues to limp your vet will undoubtedly x-ray.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Did the vet check her rear legs?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Not want you want to hear, but yes I have had experienced similar and I would also be worried about ED  And since the NSAIDs are not helping would stop them as she can do more damage by overworking it, I would go back to the vets and ask for Xrays. The age sounds about right for ED, too...

Hope it's not and to be proven wrong


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a condition which newfies and all giant breeds, sometimes get when they are growing. I cannot recall what its name is, but if it is that the anti-inflammatories would have cleared it up. Did the vet ask you to go back whether it was better or not?

Mine did, and it hadn't cleared up so he took x-rays and my younger newfie turned out to have arthritis in his front knees. Now don't get all upset, it could be something else, but please take her back and if necessary ask for x-rays. I hope she is insured.

Joshua has always been stiff on his front legs, ever since he was a very young puppy, and we put it down to the giant breed element. They can sometimes be stiff when they have just got up. He also used to lie down on a walk and didn't want to go any further, but again, that can be a newfie trait. I got so used to the way he walked that I really didn't think a whole lot of it, till my daughter (a vet nurse) came home from Australia and noticed at once that he was limping. Of course, I feel bad, but you expect a bit of stiffness in a giant growing breed. Vet tried anti-inflammatories, in case it was this growing thing, but no luck so he did x-rays. He has arthritis, diagnosed at 19 months though he has probably had it for a while.

Take him to the vet, suggest x-rays if nothing else is working. Joshua is fine now, getting his medication and his supplements and running about like any other dog, so it is not the end of the world, though does flair up occasionally.

By the way, my older newfie, aged nearly five, has never had any problems either.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

sounds like ocd,giant breeds are prone to it,as they grow so fast,i think your vet should do some xrays and possibly a referall to a specialist.hope shes ok soon


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't forget that most ED cannot be seen on x ray and it may be a torn/detached tendon which also won't show.

Make sure you're referred to a specialist... i can (from personal experience.. twice) recommend Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals


----------



## felicity price (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, the vet did 4 x rays this morning and everything seemed fine...hoping it is just growing pains


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Don't forget that most ED cannot be seen on x ray and it may be a torn/detached tendon which also won't show.
> 
> Make sure you're referred to a specialist... i can (from personal experience.. twice) recommend Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals


:thumbup: Me too, Noel is second to none IMO and replaced Flynns left hip last year - about to do his other next month. He and his team are fantastic and you can call anytime, night/day/week ends and holidays!

I would ask for an x ray and if you're insured and not too far from surrey get a referral to Noel. An x ray is a must though and Fitzpatrick will often look at it if you send a photo in an e mail (I did) and give you an opinion, so take your camera to the vets for pics.  Even if nothing shows on the x ray i'd still get a referral to him.

See how it goes and if no improvement see an orthopaedic surgeon, vets are primary care vets and not specialists in ortho - just like doctors. My vet at least had the honesty to tell me he wasn't sure what treatment Flynn should have - that's why I e mailed Noel.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

felicity price said:


> Thanks everyone, the vet did 4 x rays this morning and everything seemed fine...hoping it is just growing pains


I am very relieved to hear it. Hopefully it is just the growing pain thing (wish I could remember what it is called).


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

pano something


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

dodigna said:


> pano something


Yes, that the exact and precise name I was thinking of! Pano something:lol:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

panosteitis... Elmo suffered from it but its not that common. I'd still be tempted to ask for an opinion on tendon injury.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

my dogs joint condition didn`t show up on xrays,it took an mri to show up,i too would recommend fitzpatricks,they were brilliant with fudge


----------

